# Japanese B13?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey, just out of curiosity, does anyone have any pictures of a Japanese B13? Does it look the same as an American version, or does it even exist?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hey, that sliver one in the middle's bumper is pretty close to the one i imagin installing on my car. except i want a more sporty (BMW) look. i guess basicaly angled out or straight down and not angled in like that one.

EDIT: and one fog/driving light on either side instead of two


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

AFAIK they're all Sunny's, the silver one for sure. There's a guy over at the SR20DEforum that has that front end on his SE-R.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Wagon Wagon said:


>


I want to be a part time auto -x er and a part time camper all in the same vehicle one day as well. I think those stickers scare away the bears.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *AFAIK they're all Sunny's, the silver one for sure. There's a guy over at the SR20DEforum that has that front end on his SE-R. *


Ain't that Sunny's all 1.3 instead of 1.6 ? 
Here in Costa Rica we have some "Nissan Sentra JX" or "Sentra SuperSaloon" with 1.3 16 valve engines...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

That body kit on the silver one is "schweet.," especially the front bumper with those lights anf grill. I don't suppose they're available here.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The parts can be got. The guy that put the sunny front end on got the whole front clip I think for $800. (He wrecked his SE-R and needed a front clip anyways so he got the sunny). So I'd suppose you can get just the bumper and the side skirts, although I'd try getting the side moldings and the rear bumper as well so it all matched, as the lines are differerent.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember seeing back on b15sentra that there was a company that sold junk parts from Sunnys also. They were fairly cheap it I converted the prices right.


----------

